
Why criticism of Amazon isn’t sticking - isolli
https://www.vox.com/policy-and-politics/2018/12/11/18129809/amazon-polling-popular-confidence
======
siruncledrew
What struck the most was this chart in the article: [https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/13608056/a...](https://cdn.vox-
cdn.com/uploads/chorus_asset/file/13608056/amazon.png)

No wonder Bezos wants to be close to DC, the government loves Amazon.... and
Amazon could even figure out how to support other highly valued institutions
on those charts. For example, AWS and cloud contracts for the military and
police; Amazon Student and Amazon Smile for colleges and non-profits.

Amazon can figure out so many ways to intertwine its roots into people's
lives, that is has a higher confidence than many branches of government.
That's pretty insane of a feat to pull off. Is there any new precedent for
deciding the separation of corporate and state?

What's also a bit baffling is that Amazon has managed to separate themselves
from being lumped in with other "big corporate" Major Companies or tech
companies (Google, Facebook) that are lower confidence institutions despite
seemingly fitting both profiles.

